# Immer diese Bettler, wie steht ihr dazu?



## Gamer090 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi zusammen

Mal wieder wurde ich auf der Strasse angebettelt, von einem sehr jungen Mädchen, damit sie mich in Ruhe lässt hat sie einfach ein paar kleine Münzen erhalten, so 10-20 Cent.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich wollte sie hier nicht beleidigen, aber wenn jemand kommt und sagt das ihr Haus zerstört ist oder sie sich um alle kümmern muss, dann frage ich mich schon ob sie einen nur abzocken.

Wie steht ihr zu den Bettlern? 

Würdet ihr wenn jemand euch eine tragische Geschichte erzählt die genau so gut erfunden sein kann, ein paar Cent geben?

Mich wunderte es aber auch das sie, für das sie angeblich aus Syrien kommt, gut Deutsch konnte 

Eure Meinung?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2013)

[x] _Manchmal_ 
 Kommt halt drauf an wer vor einem steht. Wer mich aber anbettelt geht zu 100 % leer aus, nur weil die Bethlehemparty vor der Tür steht werde ich nicht weich, ist doch meist nur Masche


----------



## Metalic (6. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich gebe ich den Leuten nichts mehr. Lieber spendier ich einen Kaffee oder ein Brötchen.
Wenn ich denen Geld gebe, denk ich immer es geht entweder an eine andere Person, die die Leute da zum Geld scheffeln hin setzt, oder das Geld wird in Drogen oder Alkohol umgesetzt.

Heißt nicht, dass ich niemals Geld geben würde, aber dann muss die Person schon "überzegend" rüber kommen. Also wenn es wie bei dir ein junges Mädchen wäre, die mir echt leid täte. Aber auch da würde ich dann warscheinlich einen Kakao bei dem Wetter springen lassen.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Dezember 2013)

Nicht mehr.
Frueher regelmaessig gegeben. Nicht nur Muenzen, auch Scheine, Zigaretten, auch ganze Schachteln (zum Glueck rauch ich nicht mehr).
Eines Tages ging dann Einer, der etwas von mir bekommen hatte, direkt Bier kaufen, anstatt sich was zum Essen zu hohlen. Hatte angeblich hunger gehabt.
Danach hab ich gar kein Geld mehr gegeben, aber freundlich angeboten, eine kleine Mahlzeit beim Imbiss oder so auszgeben. Da wurde ich uebel angepoebelt was mir eigentlich einfaellt.

Gibts halt nix mehr, so gar nix.
Und ich hab auch null Mitleid.
Ich weis wie es ist gar nix zu haben, aber ich weis das man aus dieser ******** auch wieder rauskommt, sofern man seinen Allerwertesten hochbekommt und nicht alle fuer sein Elend verantwortlich zu machen.
Drogen und Alkohol sind nicht wirklich Helfer dafuer.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss immer an den einen Bettler bei mir in der Stadt denken, der den ganzen Tag in der Einkaufsstraße steht: "Kleingeld, Kleingeld, haben Sie vielleicht ein bisschen Kleingeld, Kleingeld, usw." und am Releasetag von GTA V kommt er zu mir in den Laden und kauft sich gleich 2 davon...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (6. Dezember 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ich muss immer an den einen Bettler bei mir in der Stadt denken, der den ganzen Tag in der Einkaufsstraße steht: "Kleingeld, Kleingeld, haben Sie vielleicht ein bisschen Kleingeld, Kleingeld, usw." und am Releasetag von GTA V kommt er zu mir in den Laden und kauft sich gleich 2 davon...


 
LOL 


[X]Manchmal
Also ich gebe fast nie, da ich mir eigentlich fast sicher bin, dass dafür eh Alkohol/Kippen gekauft wird. Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied. Wenn man seinen Arsch nicht hochkriegt, dann soll man doch betteln gehen, aber nicht erwarten, dass man Mitleid für einen hat. Wer illegal hier ist, dem sollte vorher klar sein, dass er hier nicht arbeiten werden kann.


----------



## wollekassel (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich geh arbeiten und zahle ein in das System. Und das ist völlig in Ordnung. Und andere Leute die Hilfe brauchen, bekommen über reguläre "Kanäle" Unterstützung. Auch das ist völlig in Ordnung. Aber nicht in Ordnung ist dann das mitleiderweckende anbetteln -am Besten noch auf Knien- an etlichen Ecken in der Stadt. Echt passiert: Ich erledige noch was, gehe dann zum Edeka und treffe die Leute und sehe die Billigbier und Flachmänner kaufen. 

Und dann kommt mein schlechtes Gewissen: Die armen Schweine - hätteste mal was gespendet, dann könnten die wenigstens vernünftiges Bier und eine im Preisleistungs-/Verhältnis besser Pulle Vodka kaufen ... aber dann ist es zu spät  - 

Das Leben kann schon hart sein - Skol


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2013)

Was will man machen wenn er eben gerade Bierhunger hatte? . Eine Hopfenkaltschale ist auch eher ein Dessert als Alc.
 Man hat es ja schon so oft in Reportagen gesehen das egal wer da bettelt ihm es nur um Feuerwasser und Friedenspfeifen geht.


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was will man machen wenn er eben gerade Bierhunger hatte? . Eine Hopfenkaltschale ist auch eher ein Dessert als Alc.
> Man hat es ja schon so oft in Reportagen gesehen das egal wer da bettelt ihm es nur um Feuerwasser und Friedenspfeifen geht.



Oder sie betteln für GTA 5 .
Also ich finde es nicht schlecht jemandem ein essen auszugeben oder paar brötchen kaufen damit sie wirklich was zu essen haben.
Weil mit alkohol und zigaretten sind sie schlimmer drann als mit essen, blos sie wissen es nicht und sind sehr abhängig von alkohol.
Ich verstehe es auch das die sich alkohol kaufen, denn sie möchten ja das ihnen im winter warm ist und so wärmen sie sich.
Ich hoffe einfach nur das es jedem gut geht und fertig.
Frohen Nikolaustag an alle!
Gruß
Meik


----------



## wollekassel (6. Dezember 2013)

@ Happy Nikolaus auch Dir meik


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Dezember 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es auch das die sich alkohol kaufen, denn sie möchten ja das ihnen im winter warm ist und so wärmen sie sich.


 
Falsch gedacht 
Alkohol wärmt nicht, er lässt einen noch mehr auskühlen.


----------



## derP4computer (6. Dezember 2013)

[x] Manchmal, das kommt auf die Situation an.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Lieber spendier ich einen Kaffee oder ein Brötchen.
> Wenn ich denen Geld gebe, denk ich immer es geht entweder an eine andere Person, die die Leute da zum Geld scheffeln hin setzt, oder das Geld wird in Drogen oder Alkohol umgesetzt.


 
Leider ist es so das manche dafür hingeschickt werden und dann sind die auch noch oft da wo die Polizei nicht so schnell hinkommt.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Eines Tages ging dann Einer, der etwas von mir bekommen hatte, direkt Bier kaufen, anstatt sich was zum Essen zu hohlen. Hatte angeblich hunger gehabt.
> 
> Ich weis wie es ist gar nix zu haben, aber ich weis das man aus dieser ******** auch wieder rauskommt, sofern man seinen Allerwertesten hochbekommt und nicht alle fuer sein Elend verantwortlich zu machen.
> Drogen und Alkohol sind nicht wirklich Helfer dafuer.


 
Alkoholiker und betteln 
Von Nichts kommt nichts so ist es nun mal wenn man nicht mehr ein Kind ist und für sein Geld arbeiten muss, oder es vom Arbeitsamt bekommt, was aber definitiv nicht die beste Lösung ist.



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ich muss immer an den einen Bettler bei mir in der Stadt denken, der den ganzen Tag in der Einkaufsstraße steht: "Kleingeld, Kleingeld, haben Sie vielleicht ein bisschen Kleingeld, Kleingeld, usw." und am Releasetag von GTA V kommt er zu mir in den Laden und kauft sich gleich 2 davon...


 
 Aha, da hättest ihm sagen können: "Aber Vorsicht, das ist nicht zum Essen gedacht, vergiss das nicht" 



wollekassel schrieb:


> Aber nicht in Ordnung ist dann das mitleiderweckende anbetteln -am Besten noch auf Knien- an etlichen Ecken in der Stadt. Echt passiert: Ich erledige noch was, gehe dann zum Edeka und treffe die Leute und sehe die Billigbier und Flachmänner kaufen.
> 
> Das Leben kann schon hart sein - Skol


 
Kenne ich gut und ignoriere ich immer, aber wenn sie auf einen zu kommen und Geld wollen ist es eben was anderes.

Also bitte die brauchen Bier ist doch klar oder nicht? 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was will man machen wenn er eben gerade Bierhunger hatte? . Eine Hopfenkaltschale ist auch eher ein Dessert als Alc.
> Man hat es ja schon so oft in Reportagen gesehen das egal wer da bettelt ihm es nur um Feuerwasser und Friedenspfeifen geht.


 
Schade ist es schon, manche haben nix und andere haben es aber nutzen andere aus


----------



## Hänschen (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe an so eine arab-style Mutter samt Kinderwagen 20 Euro verloren, direkt nachdem ich mit der HobbyHifi aus dem Kiosk kam 

 Die hat geweint und gefleht und mir sogar die Hand geküsst ...


 Daraus gelernt: immer genügend Kleingeld dabei haben, damit sie einem nicht die großen Scheine nehmen (die wollte nämlich nur 10 Euro am Anfang, ich hatte nur einen 20er).


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich habe an so eine arab-style Mutter samt Kinderwagen 20 Euro verloren, direkt nachdem ich mit der HobbyHifi aus dem Kiosk kam
> 
> Die hat geweint und gefleht und mir sogar die Hand geküsst ...
> 
> ...


 
Münzen hat man meistens, aber wenn nicht dann hast du in diesem Fall wohl Pech gehabt


----------



## Hammer2x (6. Dezember 2013)

In unserem System kann jedem geholfen werden, wer dieses nicht nutzt ist entweder zu blöde, oder zu stolz und hat somit selbst Schuld...


----------



## AeroX (6. Dezember 2013)

Hammer2x schrieb:


> In unserem System kann jedem geholfen werden, wer dieses nicht nutzt ist entweder zu blöde, oder zu stolz und hat somit selbst Schuld...


 
Sehe ich auch so. Deswegen gibts von mir auch keine pfenig.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hammer2x schrieb:


> In unserem System kann jedem geholfen werden, wer dieses nicht nutzt ist entweder zu blöde, oder zu stolz und hat somit selbst Schuld...


 
Yep so ist es, manche wissen es nicht oder wollen es nicht wissen. Nicht überall auf der Welt gibt es sowas wie das Arbeitsamt. In manchen Ländern ist es so, das wenn du nicht arbeitest auf der Strasse landest.
Oder klauen gehst, dann hast ein zu Hause und zwar den Knast.
Oder betteln gehst, dann hast vielleicht ein zu Hause.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Dezember 2013)

Mittlerweile muss man sogar zwischen diesen "Bettlern" unterscheiden. Seit dem diese Zigeuner/ Rumäner/ Bulgaren immer mehr einwandern findet man fast überall Bettler. Hab mit eigenen Augen gesehen wie nen 7er vor mir, vor einer bettelnden Frau stehen geblieben ist. Ein Mann im Mantel stieg aus dem Auto und hat ganz dreist in mitten der Menschen das Geld von der Frau eingesammelt.

Was aber nicht bedeutet das ich alle über einen Kamm schere. In der Stadtmitte hier hab ich jeden Abend wenn ich mit meiner Freundin nen Spaziergang gemacht habe einen Mann gesehen der immer an der selben Stelle vor einem Schuhgeschäft schlief. Irgendwann hab ich ihm 20€ in die Hand gedrückt und bisschen mit ihm gequatscht. Er meinte seine Frau habe ihn vor langer Zeit verlassen und seitdem sei er quer durch Deutschland ohne Obdach unterwegs.

Mein Vater ist auch mal mit einem ins Gespräch weil meinem Vater beim Geldeinschmeissen aufgefallen ist das der Herr eine extrem saubere Schrift hatte. Später hat sich rausgestellt das er früher Arzt war und er komplett durchgebrannt sei und nicht mehr in der Lage gewesen seie ein normales Leben zu führen.

Ist teilweise tragisch was die Leute so durchmachen.


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muss man sogar zwischen diesen "Bettlern" unterscheiden. Seit dem diese Zigeuner/ Rumäner/ Bulgaren immer mehr einwandern findet man fast überall Bettler. Hab mit eigenen Augen gesehen wie nen 7er vor mir, vor einer bettelnden Frau stehen geblieben ist. Ein Mann im Mantel stieg aus dem Auto und hat ganz dreist in mitten der Menschen das Geld von der Frau eingesammelt.
> 
> Was aber nicht bedeutet das ich alle über einen Kamm schere. In der Stadtmitte hier hab ich jeden Abend wenn ich mit meiner Freundin nen Spaziergang gemacht habe einen Mann gesehen der immer an der selben Stelle vor einem Schuhgeschäft schlief. Irgendwann hab ich ihm 20€ in die Hand gedrückt und bisschen mit ihm gequatscht. Er meinte seine Frau habe ihn vor langer Zeit verlassen und seitdem sei er quer durch Deutschland ohne Obdach unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Ich bitte dich deine meinung zu überdenken und keine vorurteile zu machen. Informiere dich und les bitte paar sachrn darüber.
Also es wandern jetzt viele Bulgaren ein aber ich kann dir sagen das es kaum bulgaren gibt die hier betteln oder stehlen. Die wo du meinst sind Rumänen auf deren ausweis "Bulgarier" steht nur weil dort einen ausweis gemacht haben. Ich bin selber zum teil bulgare und bin auch deutscher. Ich kann sagen das fast alle echten bulgaren ( nicht die wo rumänen sind und sich als bulgaren ausgeben) nie betteln würde oder stehlen würden und ich kenne viele von denen. Und obwohl man denkt das die meisten eo auswandern keine ausbildung habe, es ist das gegenteil die meisten mit ausbildung wandern aus weil die verhältnisse in bulgarien schlecht geworden sind.
Genau das mag ich nicht Rumänen die in anderen Ländern ******* bauen und sich dann als bulgaren ausgeben und deswegen hat jeder schlechte Vorurteile. 
Hoffe du verstehst was ich damit meine.
Gruß Meik


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Dezember 2013)

Es kommt schon darauf an woher man kommt, ob man betteln muss oder nicht. Manche sind illegal da und müssen betteln, weil sie nicht anders können. 
Andere betteln weil es ihnen befohlen wird, was sie dafür bekommen ist mir unbekannt, falls sie überhaupt etwas bekommen.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Was aber nicht bedeutet das ich alle über einen Kamm schere. In der Stadtmitte hier hab ich jeden Abend wenn ich mit meiner Freundin nen Spaziergang gemacht habe einen Mann gesehen der immer an der selben Stelle vor einem Schuhgeschäft schlief. Irgendwann hab ich ihm 20€ in die Hand gedrückt und bisschen mit ihm gequatscht. Er meinte seine Frau habe ihn vor langer Zeit verlassen und seitdem sei er quer durch Deutschland ohne Obdach unterwegs.


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
Ich werde von meiner Frau verlassen und deswegen Obdachlos?
Werft mir vor das ich dahingehend dumm bin, aber ich will mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das man sich da so selbst aufgibt.
Ja diese Frauensache habe ich hinter mir. Ging mir genauso wo ich mir dachte es ist alles egal. Nein ist es eben nicht.
Mein Selbsterhaltungstrieb war anscheinend stark genug.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Mein Vater ist auch mal mit einem ins Gespräch weil meinem Vater beim Geldeinschmeissen aufgefallen ist das der Herr eine extrem saubere Schrift hatte. Später hat sich rausgestellt das er früher Arzt war und er komplett durchgebrannt sei und nicht mehr in der Lage gewesen seie ein normales Leben zu führen.
> 
> Ist teilweise tragisch was die Leute so durchmachen.


Der Mann hat gelogen. Ein Arzt mit einer sauberen Schrift?!

Inwiefern durchgebrann? Hat er das auch naeher erlaeutert?
Wieso hat er sich bei einem psychischen Tief nicht helfen lassen? Es wurde schon mehrfach geschrieben, das man in Deutschland nicht einfach alleine gelassen wird, sofern man sich helfen laesst.


----------



## D@rk (6. Dezember 2013)

Naja das mit den Bettlern ist so eine Sache.
Manchen kann man echt damit helfen und man merkt das es ihnen schlecht geht. Bin auch mehr ein Freund davon einem Obdachlosen dann etwas zu essen oder zu trinken zu Kaufen. Doch es gibt ja auch die "Assis" die Punker die durch die stadt ziehen und jeden/alles anschnorren.
Letzte Woche war ich mit meiner Freundin in Essen shoppen. Sie bzw. wir waren auf dem Weg zum Primarkt ... Wo mich ein Typ angerempelt hat und sehr unfreundlich gefragt hat ob ich im 1€ gebe. Als ich dann laut gelacht habe und ihn gefragt habe ob er einen Euro für mich hatte ist die Situation fast eskaliert xD
Bin dann schnell abgezogen. Hatte etwas das gefühl das der auf Drogenentzug waren.


----------



## z4x (6. Dezember 2013)

Also ich geb generell sehr selten was, trotzdem tun mir die Leute immer sehr leid.... Nur hier in Deutschland ist das ja Net so schlimm hier gibt's Hartz4 hier muss niemand Angst haben kein Dach überm Kopf zu haben. Im Gegensatz zu amerika da würde ich schon mam was geben weil da haben sie ja fast gar nichts... Z.b kam ja gestern das streben nach Glück, da sieht man ja wie es manchen Leuten dort geht..

Aber ich hab auch mal was gegeben z.b letztens ich Frankfurt es war arschkalt und da war ein Mann der nur ganz "leicht begleidet war", also nur so eine dünne Jacke..


----------



## z4x (6. Dezember 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
> Ich werde von meiner Frau verlassen und deswegen Obdachlos?
> Werft mir vor das ich dahingehend dumm bin, aber ich will mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das man sich da so selbst aufgibt.
> Ja diese Frauensache habe ich hinter mir. Ging mir genauso wo ich mir dachte es ist alles egal. Nein ist es eben nicht.
> ...



Glaubst du der Mann hat die gesamte Lebensgeschichte erzählt?


----------



## Verminaard (6. Dezember 2013)

z4x schrieb:


> Glaubst du der Mann hat die gesamte Lebensgeschichte erzählt?


 Das ist eben das Problem.
Kaum Einer betrachtet Situationen auch selbstkritisch.
Wenn ich lese/hoere: ja ich bin da so hineingeschlittert, die Umstaende, blablabla


----------



## jamie (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich gebe schon was. Solidarität und Hilfe finde ich wichtig. Nichts zu geben, nur weil das manche ausnutzen, finde ich unfair. Mir geht's gut, also lass ich gerne ein paar Münzen springen, wenn's jemandem schlechter geht.
Grade wenn jemand wirklich so aussieht, als hätte er's nötig.
Vor ein paar Jahren im Sommerurlaub in Frankreich habe ich einen ziemlich coolen Bettler getroffen. Als ich ohne Euro-Münze vor den Einkaufswagen stand, hat er das gesehen und mir einen mit einem Eisstil aufgefummelt. Da habe ich dann umso lieber was gegeben.


----------



## Noctai (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe noch nie Geld gegeben, wenn nur auch ein mal die eine oder andere Zigarette. Aber sonst nichts. Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, es sind in meiner Umgebung sehr sehr wenige Bettler unterwegs. Und wenn dann mal jemand bettelt, dann sind es entweder nach Alkohol stinkende alte Männer oder ganz selten Straßen Punks. Und da sehe ich es, wie viele hier auch, nicht ein etwas zu spenden, wenn es eh für Alkohol oder andere sinnlose dinge drauf geht. Ich muss da auch immer denken, die meisten sind doch selber Schuld, das sie überhaupt in dieser Situation stecken.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem.
> Kaum Einer betrachtet Situationen auch selbstkritisch.
> Wenn ich lese/hoere: ja ich bin da so hineingeschlittert, die Umstaende, blablabla


 
Lügen kann jeder und solche Geschichten erfinden das stimmt schon, aber ich lass mich lieber vom Arbeitsamt bezahlen oder HartzIV wie das bei euch heisst vom Sozialamt, als zu betteln.



Noctai schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie Geld gegeben, wenn nur auch ein mal die eine oder andere Zigarette. Aber sonst nichts. Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, es sind in meiner Umgebung sehr sehr wenige Bettler unterwegs. Und wenn dann mal jemand bettelt, dann sind es entweder nach Alkohol stinkende alte Männer oder ganz selten Straßen Punks. Und da sehe ich es, wie viele hier auch, nicht ein etwas zu spenden, wenn es eh für Alkohol oder andere sinnlose dinge drauf geht. Ich muss da auch immer denken, die meisten sind doch selber Schuld, das sie überhaupt in dieser Situation stecken.


 
Das Problem ist, manche erleben dann den totalen Absturz und sie wollen nur den Tag überstehen. Mir ist es auch schon so ergangen, aber ich bin dann zu wow geflüchtet anstatt zu kiffen oder mit alk anzufangen. Für manche sind alk oder Drogen das einzige was für sie hilft auch wenn es nicht das beste ist, das ist ihnnen egal.


----------



## T-Drive (9. Dezember 2013)

Normal geb ich auch nichts, weil oft Organisation dahinter steckt und den armen Teufeln das Geld wieder abgenommen wird. Oder halt weil es einfach versoffen wird.

Aber neulich stand ich am Imbiss und pfiff mir ne Currywurst rein. Kam ein alter Mann, ärmlich, aber sauber, korrekt gekleidet und bestellte sich ein Brötchen, das er gerne vom Grill aufgewärmt hätte. Da dacht ich mir, sollst du dem Mann eine richtige Mahlzeit
(Erbseneintopf mit Brötchen 3€ ) spendieren ? 
Hätt ich eigentlich gern gemacht, ließ es aber sein, man weiß nie wie das ankommt, ob das nicht überheblich oder großkotzig rüberkommt.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Dezember 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Normal geb ich auch nichts, weil oft Organisation dahinter steckt und den armen Teufeln das Geld wieder abgenommen wird. Oder halt weil es einfach versoffen wird.
> 
> Aber neulich stand ich am Imbiss und pfiff mir ne Currywurst rein. Kam ein alter Mann, ärmlich, aber sauber, korrekt gekleidet und bestellte sich ein Brötchen, das er gerne vom Grill aufgewärmt hätte. Da dacht ich mir, sollst du dem Mann eine richtige Mahlzeit
> (Erbseneintopf mit Brötchen 3€ ) spendieren ?
> Hätt ich eigentlich gern gemacht, ließ es aber sein, man weiß nie wie das ankommt, ob das nicht überheblich oder großkotzig rüberkommt.


 
Was mit dem Geld wirklich gemacht wird ist fraglich. Ob du jemand Essen zahlst oder nicht ist dir überlassen und hast schon Recht manchmal kann es übertrieben wirken.


----------



## RBOY (10. Dezember 2013)

Nicht mehr. Früher gern mal 5€ - 10€ gegeben, heute gehe ich ihnen aus dem weg. Einer war sogar so unverschämt und ist vor mir in Kiosk gelaufen und kam mit ner Gobarschow wieder raus.


----------



## longtom (10. Dezember 2013)

[x]    _Ja immer doch, ich will ja helfen_

Das ganze Jahr über wird gesammelt für alles und jeden auf diesem Planeten ,in welchen dunklen Kanälen und für welchen Bürokratischen aufwand das meiste davon verschwindet kommt nur selten an die Öffentlichkeit aber darüber regt sich in der Regel keiner auf .Wenn ein Hatz 4 oder Sozialhilfe empfänger sein Geld in Alkohol umlegt ist das in Ordnung nur weil er sein Geld vom Stadt bekommt ? Aber ein Obdachloser der in der Regel keine Hilfe vom Stadt beantragt hat und von dem Lebt was er Geschenkt bekommt von dem verlangt ihr das er sich vorschreiben läßt was er mit dem Geld macht ?


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ein Obdachloser kann Hilfe beim Staat beantragen, klar muss er bestimmte Bedingungen erfüllen, aber man versucht vielen zu helfen.

Diesen Spendenorganisationen schenke ich auch kein Geld weil ich weiss das ein Teil davon nur für die Arbeit das Geld zu versenden verbraucht wird.
Klar gibt es manche die freiwillig dafür arbeiten und kein Geld bekommen, also Ehrenamtlich, aber nicht überall so.


----------



## Wiggo (11. Dezember 2013)

Neulich kam der Spruch: "EInen Euro für die Ermordung von Justin Bieber?" Habe 2 gegeben


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Dezember 2013)

Wiggo schrieb:


> Neulich kam der Spruch: "EInen Euro für die Ermordung von Justin Bieber?" Habe 2 gegeben


 
Und ich dachte man spendet nur für Bettler oder arme? Der hat aber jede Menge Kohle


----------



## LaTillinator (2. Januar 2014)

Ich gebe grundsätzlich nie was. 
Man kann staatshilfe beantragen und bei etlichen privaten organisationen. 
Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied hat mein Opa mir immer gesagt und das glaub ich auch,
Und diese sinthi und roma -> die bekommen in ganz europa massive förderungen da sie ja eine verfolgte minderheit sind, darum find ich es dämlich wenn die da mit ihren einheitsschilder 'ich habe hunger' sitzen und ne mecces tüte neben ihnen steht oder n packen Kippen.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2014)

LaTillinator schrieb:


> Ich gebe grundsätzlich nie was.
> Man kann staatshilfe beantragen und bei etlichen privaten organisationen.
> Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied hat mein Opa mir immer gesagt und das glaub ich auch,
> Und diese sinthi und roma -> die bekommen in ganz europa massive förderungen da sie ja eine verfolgte minderheit sind, darum find ich es dämlich wenn die da mit ihren einheitsschilder 'ich habe hunger' sitzen und ne mecces tüte neben ihnen steht oder n packen Kippen.


 
Recht hast du, manchmal sind die wirklich zu gut gekleidet und ich frage mich ob sie wirklich Geld brauchen oder es einfach nur wollen.


----------



## loser321 (2. Januar 2014)

wollekassel schrieb:


> Und dann kommt mein schlechtes Gewissen: Die armen Schweine - hätteste mal was gespendet, dann könnten die wenigstens vernünftiges Bier und eine im Preisleistungs-/Verhältnis besser Pulle Vodka kaufen ... aber dann ist es zu spät  -
> 
> Das Leben kann schon hart sein - Skol



Ich liebe Zynismus.

Also seit ich bei uns gesehen habe wie mehrere von einem Mercedes Bus abgeholt wurden, bin ich geheilt.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Zynismus.
> 
> Also seit ich bei uns gesehen habe wie mehrere von einem Mercedes Bus abgeholt wurden, bin ich geheilt.


 
 Da ist dir doch gleich ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen oder nicht?


----------



## loser321 (2. Januar 2014)

Ja
Als ich gesehen habe das es Clanmässig organisiert ist, war es mit meiner Grosszügigkeit vorbei.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Januar 2014)

Ich gebe grundsätzlich nichts, weil man wie gesagt nie weiß so das Geld hinwandert. Als Schüler hat man das Geld auch nicht Grade locker 
Wenn man angebettelt wird ist es mMn durchaus gerechtfertigt, nett aber bestimmt zurückzuweisen.


----------



## debalz (2. Januar 2014)

Wiggo schrieb:


> Neulich kam der Spruch: "EInen Euro für die Ermordung von Justin Bieber?" Habe 2 gegeben


jo, dem hätt ich auch was gegeben - etwas Witz hilft immer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Ja
> Als ich gesehen habe das es Clanmässig organisiert ist, war es mit meiner Grosszügigkeit vorbei.


 
Dann wirst du eh nur ausgenutzt und ich würde auch nix geben.



debalz schrieb:


> jo, dem hätt ich auch was gegeben - etwas Witz hilft immer
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Jep der macht es mal anders


----------



## Koyote (2. Januar 2014)

Ich gebe generell nichts, da ich eh nur große scheine habe.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2014)

Koyote schrieb:


> Ich gebe generell nichts, da ich eh nur große scheine habe.


 
Dann bist du ihr Lieblingsziel oder nicht?  Grosse Scheine lohnen sich ja besonders.


----------

